# flounder boat



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a 16ft. alluminum sea nymph bass attacker with a 50hp evinrude on it that i have been working on. i have got everything running, just working on some cosmetic stuff. i would like to know if you guys think it will do ok for some floundering.it has big front and rear areas for standing. do you think that this style of boat will hold up to some saltwater floundering? i saw in another post by flounderassissin that he had a generator setup. what kind of generator do you use on a boat for floundering? the only floundering ive done in the past is wading the shoreling with a tube and tub. i am going to attempt to post a pic, hope it comes out.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good to me. The generator i use is a Honda. Very quiet. 

Scott


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks good to me too!



Have FUN!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

No way man! You need to get something else. I feel so bad, I'll take it off your hands! Seriously, it will be FINE. The only thing I suggest, is to pretty up the trailer and sell it to a freshwater guy, and go galv. or aluminum. A year or 2 of salt and that one will be scrap (just my opinion). ENJOY! I lean toward the 12V light systems(simple, cheap, QUIET!), but that's an argument that will go on forever!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah....i know the trailor is crap. i just havent made it that far yet. these generators....i assume that they are the small portable type and not something that is actually made for a boat. sorry for my ignorance, and i appreciate all the help. thanks guys


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

one more question, do you guys use trolling motors to cruise the shoreline?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i use a colmen powermate generator...a little louder then i would really like but i can deal with it for now. i used to have a 12v setup...very simple and NO noise...but i just got tired of having to deal with the batteries. with the generator just fuel it up and im good to go. i use a hand controled trolling motor mounted on thestbd side(right side) and always run with myport (left) side to the beach. since this is your first set up i suggest going with the 12vset up. i have the one that came off of my boat if your intrested just shoot me a PM. if you do decide to go with the generator i do suggest having 4 lights verses 3. gives much wider light with no dark spots. hope this helps!!!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

i do have a coleman powermate, i think im going to go that route. i dont want to have to deal with batteries. thanks flounderassassin for all the advice. but i do have a correction to your previous post---------port=left and stbd=right(i weld navy boats for a living) and was in the Marines and went through many naval classes. but anyways your help is awesome!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah i know...i was all backwords:banghead:banghead:banghead whats real sad about that is im on a boat offshore right now and im a 200ton Master!!!! oh well...i fixed it though!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (2/4/2008)*yeah i know...i was all backwords:banghead:banghead:banghead whats real sad about that is im on a boat offshore right now and im a 200ton Master!!!! oh well...i fixed it though!!


Now that's Funny Right There.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fishmasterseven Scroll through here there are several different setups that might give you some ideas.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That will make a kick ass flounder killing machine!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for the help. i have been browsing through here and getting some good ideas


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That dog will hunt!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

M R .....thats what i like to hear......hopefully i will meet up with some of you serious flounder guys soon and put some doormats on my grill!!!!!!


----------

